# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Εξωτερική εκτροφή και Κρύο

## tasos-mo

Τις τελευταιες μερες με τις δυσκολες καιρικες συνθικες εχω ενα θεματακι..Εδω στην Δραμα με μεγιστες θερμοκασιες 2 ή 3 βαθμους και ελαχιστες το βραδυ εως και -8 βαθμους,ομως σε συναρτηση με το οτι τραβαει αρκετες μερες, δεν ξερω αν αντιμετοπιζω σωστα το θεμα..Εχω εξωτερικη εκτροφη σε υποστεγο με κλειστο το μπροστινο ανοιγμα για τα ρευματα.και εφοσον ελυσα το θεμα με τα ρευματα αερα δινω σε καθε πουλακι 2 με 3 κουταλιες λιπαρους σπορους σε καθημερινη βαση..μηπως δεν ειναι αρκετο και εφοσον συνεχιστη η κακοκαιρια εχω προβληματα..??Εσεις που εχετε το ιδιο προβλημα τι κανετε..Δωστε τα φωτα σας..Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα..

----------


## jk21

φιλε μου να εχεις επαρκεια λιπαρων σπορων μη σκεπτομενος τυχον παχυνση αυτες τις μερες και να ελεγχεις μην παγωσει το νερο ,δινοντας πιο ζεστο σε τακτα διαστηματα .δεν εχω φτασει σε τοσο χαμηλες θερμοκρασιες με τα πουλια εξω αλλα ο βασιλης ο ΧΧΧ περυσι αντιμετωπισε χωρις προβλημα αν θυμαμαι καλα (αλλα οχι για πολλες μερες ) τους  -5 .θα σου πει εκεινος καλυτερα και οποιος αλλος εχει σχετικη εμπειρια .επισης αν μπορεις να βαλεις  καποιους χωρους σαν φωλιες ή φωλιες ωστε να κρυβονται καλυτερα οποτε θελουν απο το κρυο και οσα θελουν να κοιμουνται κολλητα με τα αλλα ωστε να εχουν μικρες απωλειες θερμοτητας

----------


## tasos-mo

Δημητρη το ειχα σκεφτει αυτο με τις ''φωλιες''(σαν στυλ κουρνιαστρας)  αλλα το απερριψα γιατι οπως λες τα εβλεπα οτι κουρνιαζαν σε συγκεκριμενα  ξυλακια ολα και τα αφησα ετσι για να ειναι ολα μαζι..Βεβαια αν και δεν  εχω ρευματα αερα να τονισω οτι εβαλα αρκετα κομματια χαρτονι σε διαφορα  σημεια τον κλουβιων για εξτρα ενισχυση μηπως και..Επισης ενα μετρο ακομα  που πηρα και δεν ξερω αν συμφωνεις..πηρα μερικα πουλια απο τις μεγαλες  κλουβες που τα ειχα και τα εβαλα στις ζευγαρωστρες με τα χωρισματα στην  μεση δηλαδη μικρινα τις αποαστασεις για να μην καταναλωνουν μεγαλη  ενεργεια στο πεταγμα..!!πιστευω να μην παει πολυ ακομα ετσι γιατι θα μας  τεντωσει και μας μαζι με τα πουλια..

----------


## jk21

πιστευω οτι το καλυτερο μερος ειναι εκει που μπορουν να ειναι μαζεμενα αρκετα το ενα διπλα απο το αλλο .ειτε ζευγαρωστρα ειτε κλουβα .η επαφη τα ζεσταινει

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Και να φανταστείτε ότι ανησυχώ εγώ εδώ Ηράκλειο....που είναι πιο ήπια τα πράγματα...!! Παρόλα αυτά ώμος έβαλα νάιλον με φούσκα για να κιμάμε πιο ήσυχος & μέσα σε 2 κιλά κελαιδίνι πρόσθεσα 1 κιλό ΝΙΖΕΡ & 1 κιλό καναβούρι (Μου είπαν & Διάβασα ότι δίνουν περισσότερο λίπος)...!! Είμαι και νέος....οπότε καταλαβαίνεται το άγχος μου...*

----------


## jk21

αρκετη ποσοτητα ετοιμασες ππου δεν νομιζω να ξοδεψεις με τα κρυα .σε νορμαλ καιρο ειναι πολυ λιπαρη για διατροφη καναρινιων ! 

* off topic : στην αναμιξη στο ιδιο χωρο ειδων οπως καναρινια και καρδερινες υπαρχει ενα θεμα ως προς την διατροφη τους στο μιγμα σπορων που δεν ξερω πως το εχεις διευθετησει .των ιθαγενων το μιγμα πρεπει να ειναι ετσι κι αλλιως πιο πολυποικιλο και σχετικα πιο λιπαρο καπως ανεξαρτητου εποχης .ανοιξε αν θες θεμα ή το ρωτας στο θεμα της κλουβας και τα λεμε

----------


## fadom1

να πω την αλήθεια, εγώ με τέτοιες θερμοκρασίες φοβάμαι και βάζω μέσα τα δικά μου έστω το βράδυ. Πάντως, μπορείς να σκεπάσεις τα κλουβιά με 2-3 φύλλα εφημερίδας, που είναι ένα πάρα πάρα πολύ καλλό μονοτικό!!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

το καλυτερο για αυτες τις συνθηκες ειναι να βαλεις γυρω απο τα κλουβια (στις περισσοτερες πλευρες)εκτος απο το ναϋλον και ξυλο....(μελαμινη)...Μια αλλη καλη λυση ειναι το να χρησιμοποιησεις αντι για ξυλο πλαστικο......Χοντρο σαν τζαμι....Εχει και πολυ φθηνα.Δεν κοστιζει πολυ......

Οσο για την ενεργεια θα ελεγα οτι οσο πιο πολυ χωρο εχουν και οσο πιο πολυ γυμναζονται τοσο καλυτερα...πχ βατραχανθρωποι

----------


## tasos-mo

Σημερα ηταν χειροτερα τα πραγματα..στις 10 το πρωι που πηγα να τα δω,  επειδη ειχαμε συννεφια λογω χιονοπτωσης, παγωσαν οι ποτιστρες(πιστευω  και τις προηγουμενες μερες παγωναν με -8c αλλα επειδη τουλαχιστον  εβγαινε ο ηλιος ελιωνε μεχρι να παω εγω).Ευτυχως το απογευμα μιλησα με  ενα φιλο που μενει διπλα μου και θα παραχωρησει ενα αποθηκακι για να τα  βαλω μεσα γιατι απ'οτι ειδα στα προγνωστικα για τον καιρο δεν παμε καλα  θα τραβιξει κι'αλλο αυτη η κατασταση.τουλαχιστον στην αποθηκη θα  γλυτωσουμε υγρασια και εισοδο ψυχρου αερα.Απλως πρεπει να βαλω και τα  υπολοιπα απο τις κλουβες του μετρου σε μικροτερα κλουβια γιατι φιλε Νικο  δεν συμφωνω δυστυχως με την αποψη σου για τα μεγαλα κλουβια αυτη την  δεδομενη στιγμη δεν χρειαζονται γυμναστικη αλλα θερμιδες για να τα  καταφερουν στα παρατεταμενα ''μειων''..Παντως περιμενω οποιος εχει  περασει κατι παρομοιο ή το περναει τωρα ας δωσει τα φωτα του μπας και  βγουμε απο αυτη την φαση χωρις απωλειες...!!!

----------


## tasos-mo

> πιστευω οτι το καλυτερο μερος ειναι εκει που μπορουν να ειναι μαζεμενα αρκετα το ενα διπλα απο το αλλο .ειτε ζευγαρωστρα ειτε κλουβα .η επαφη τα ζεσταινει



Δημητρη λες να τα χωρισω δηλαδη, σε τετραδες μεσα σε 60αρες ζευγαρωστρες  χωρις το χωρισμα ετσι ωστε και να μην αγχονωντε αλλα και να κουρνιαζουν  μαζι..???
μου φαινιται καλη ιδεα..αυριο με το που θα τα βαλω στο  αποθηκακι θα τα χωρισω σε τετραδες(αλλα θελει προσοχη γιατι μερικα  αρσενικα ειναι λιγο δυστροπα αν και με τοσο κρυο που μαζεψαν τα καημενα  δεν νομιζω να εχουμε και τοσο μεγαλο θεμα) κλασικα ενισχυμενη τροφη,  εφημεριδες και χαρτονια γυρο απο τα κλουβια και ο θεος βοηθος.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

δεν ξερω αν εχει αποτελεσμα αλλα εγω τα εχω τυλιξει εκτος απο το ναϋλον και με 2 κουβερτες φλις......

----------


## tasos-mo

Επιτελους ανασα..σημερα φτασαμε στους 9 βαθμους αλλα απο τελευταια ενημερωση την τριτη παλι τα ιδια με τα παλιομειων του...τουλαχιστον μια μικρη ανασα για ολους μας...για τους μικρους αλλα και τους μεγαλους μας φιλους...

----------


## tasos-mo

> δεν ξερω αν εχει αποτελεσμα αλλα εγω τα εχω τυλιξει εκτος απο το ναϋλον και με 2 κουβερτες φλις......




Νικο μονο με γουνες δεν τα τυλιξα..χα χα χα.Βεβαια ποτε δεν ξερεις απο βδομαδα και αυτο μπορει να κανουμε...

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

ειμαι κι εγω τοσο φοβιτσιαρης που μεχρι και αεροθερμο σκεφτηκα να βαλω....Η να αγορασω λαμπες που παραγουν θερμοτητα

----------


## gianniskilkis

Παιδιά καλησπέρα, δεν χρειάζεται να κάνουμε λες και ήλθε το τέλος παρά μόνο εάν οι θερμοκρασίες αυτές είναι για παρατεταμένο χρόνο.Το πρόβλημα στα πουλιά είναι το μέσα έξω , καλό είναι να το σκεφτεί σοβαρά όποιος τα βάλει μέσα να μην τα βάζει και τα βγάζει συνέχεια .Τώρα η τροφή λίγο πιο πλούσια σε άλλους σπόρους ελαττώνοντας επί τοις εκατό τον καναρινόσπορο και προσοχή τακτικός έλεγχος στο νερό να μην γίνεται πάγος.Δεν πειράζει εάν γίνεται πάγος για κάνα δύο ώρες ή όλο το βράδυ ,εξάλλου τούτη την εποχή δεν πίνουν σαν τρελά ,αλλά να υπάρχει σε τακτές ώρες την ημέρα καθαρό από πάγο νερό.Σήμερα μες τα χιόνια στο Κιλκίς σε λακκούβες από χιονόνερο να μην δείτε τι μπάνιο κάναν τα αλητάκια ...Τέλος μην σας ζαλίζω θα σας πώ να επισκεφθείτε ,για να λύσετε μια και καλή το πρόβλημα,ένα σοβαρό μαγαζί γεωργικών εφοδίων και να αγοράσετε το ειδικό πανί ( συνθετικό νομίζω σαν αραχνούφαντο) που βάζουν να σκεπάζουν τα φυτά (λεμονιές κλπ ευπαθή) τον χειμώνα ,που κατεβάζει από μόνο του 5-6 βαθμούς....

----------


## tasos-mo

Γιαννη το ιδιο λεμε εφοσον εισαι απο κιλκις, οποτε την βδομαδα που περασε την βιωσες για τα καλα.οχι μονο τα παρατεταμενα μειων αλλα και με μεγιστη θερμοκρασια την τριτη ή την τεταρτη αν δε κανω λαθος με 0 ή 1 βαθμο..Και οσο αφορα αυτο με το μπανιο στα χιονια και παλι συμφωνω αλλα και μην ξεχνας και ποσα ζωντανα(πουλακια)στην φυση δεν καταφερνουν να περασουν τον χειμωνα.γι'αυτο και ο καθενας προσφερει αυτο που νομιζει καλυτερο και ορθοτερο στα πτηνα του
Παντα Φιλικα..

----------


## tasos-mo

> ειμαι κι εγω τοσο φοβιτσιαρης που μεχρι και αεροθερμο σκεφτηκα να βαλω....Η να αγορασω λαμπες που παραγουν θερμοτητα




Νικο οι υπερβολες βλαπτουν ειτε προς το πολυ ειτε προς το λιγο..ποσο μαλλον στην Αθηνα(και εγω κατω ζουσα τοσα χρονια μεχρι το 2010 που την εκανα για Δραμα).Μην σε προβληματιζει καθολου το κρυο.Εμενα Ιλισια και καθε χειμωνα εννοειται τα ειχα μονιμα εξω απλως προστατευμενα απο τον αερα με ναυλον και αρκετα πλουσια τροφη..και δεν ειχα καμια απωλεια.Ο Γιαννης εχει δικιο απλως εγω ανοιξα το θεμα για την μεγαλη διαρκεια του ψυχους(καθε νυχτα -8,-4,-5 και παει λεγοντας).Παντως συνεχισε ετσι ειμαι σιγουρος τα πουλακια σου θα περνανε τελεια..

----------


## gianniskilkis

Παιδιά να λέμε και την αλήθεια εδώ το κρύο είναι διαφορετικό,μόνο να μην τα χτυπάει ο βαρδάρης .Εδώ εμείς τυχαίνει +4-5 και είμαστε όλο τρέμουλο και τυχαίνει  - 4-6 και το νιώθεις διαφορετικά.Το παν είναι να έχουν νερό και το είπα παραπάνω ,έστω 3 -4 φορές την ημέρα .Μην τρελαινόμαστε και τα πουλιά τα καταφέρνουν. Τώρα εάν θέλουμε την 01/01/2012 να έχουμε ζευγάρια πριν από τον φίλο Χ΄για να γράφουμε ότι έκανα τόσες φωλιές κλπ  ,άλλα κόλπα.Μήπως όμως μπερδέψαμε το καλό με το ...καλό.

----------


## tasos-mo

> Παιδιά να λέμε και την αλήθεια εδώ το κρύο είναι διαφορετικό,μόνο να μην τα χτυπάει ο βαρδάρης .Εδώ εμείς τυχαίνει +4-5 και είμαστε όλο τρέμουλο και τυχαίνει  - 4-6 και το νιώθεις διαφορετικά.Το παν είναι να έχουν νερό και το είπα παραπάνω ,έστω 3 -4 φορές την ημέρα .Μην τρελαινόμαστε και τα πουλιά τα καταφέρνουν. Τώρα εάν θέλουμε την 01/01/2012 να έχουμε ζευγάρια πριν από τον φίλο Χ΄για να γράφουμε ότι έκανα τόσες φωλιές κλπ  ,άλλα κόλπα.Μήπως όμως μπερδέψαμε το καλό με το ...καλό.



Φιλε Γιαννη ανοιξα αυτο το θεμα γιατι με προβληματιζε το μεγαλο διαστημα  των χαμηλων θερμοκρασιων.Γιατι γνωριζω οτι η πολυημερη εκθεση σε τοσο  χαμηλες θερμοκρασιες βλαπτει τα φιλαρακια μας.Και πιστευα οτι ηταν ενα  καλο θεμα συζητησεις γιατι αρκετοι φιλοι ειναι εξωτερικου χορου οπως και  εγω και ελεγα μηπως μοιραζομασταν κανενα κολπακι μεταξυ μας.Τωρα οσον  αφορα αυτα που λες για φωλιες και κοντρες ποιος θα βγαλει πρωτος  φωλιες  και αλλα  κολπα οπως λες, δεν με αντιπροσωπευουν.Τελευταια βλεπω στην παρεα πολλες παρεξηγησεις και εντασεις χωρις λογο.
Τελοσπαντων εγω ευχομαι σε ολους να ειναι καλα.Ας κλεισει το θεμα γιατι δεν βλεπω να υπαρχει λογος υπαρξης  πλεον.

----------


## jk21

Βρε ΤΑΣΟ μια χαρα διαλογος γινεται και δεν ειπε κατι ο Γιαννης ντε και καλα για σενα  .αν ειχες αναφερει κατι εσυ για ζευγαρωματα και φωλιες να ελεγες οτι σε φωτογραφιζε .δεν ειπε ομως κατι τετοιο .χαλαρωστε  !!! και οι εντασεις ειναι εντασεις οταν τις δινουμε σημασια ! 

ΧΑΛΑΡΑ !!!! Για να περναμε καλα ! 
 :Party0016: 


στην ερωτηση σου ,ναι η ιδεα της ζευγαρωστρας σε 4αδες μου αρεσει .αν ξαναχαλασει ο καιρος βεβαια σε ακραιες θερμοκρασιες .ζεσταινονται μεταξυ τους ,εχουν περιθωριο κινησης και η κλουβα ντυνεται με οποιοδηποτε υλικο πιο ευκολα  .καλη η ιδεα του Γιαννη με το υλικο για τις γλαστρες .μεχρι τοτε ομως ειναι οκ και οπως ειναι τωρα 

αν τα πουλια ειναι προστατευμενα απο τα ρευματα ,εχουν επαρκεια τροφης ,εχουν νερο καποιες ωρες της ημερας εστω παρεχομενο ,εχουν σπορους με μεγαλυτερη αναλογια σε λιπαρους χωρις τσιγκουνιες σε θερμοκρασιες κατω των 3-4  και ειναι σε ομαδες ωστε να κουρνιαζουν διπλα διπλα ,ολα πανε καλα .αρκει βεβαια να μιλαμε για υγειη πουλια!!!

τασο θες ακομα να το κλεισεις;  :bye:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Εμένα πάντως με όσα διάβασα εδώ μου έφυγε κάθε ανησυχία και σας ευχαριστώ !!!!*

----------


## tasos-mo

> τασο θες ακομα να το κλεισεις;




Προφανος εχεις δικιο μαλλον δεν καταλαβα το σχολειο του Γιαννη(ο γραπτος λογος ειναι αμφιλεγομενος) απλως μου φανηκε ενω συμφωνουσα και του εδεινα δικιο οτι επεμενε σε κατι και απλως οταν μπηκαν και οι φωλιες και κτλ ειπα να το αφησουμε εκει για να μην εχουμε παρεξειγησεις χωρις λογο.Ζητω ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ απο τον φιλο Γιαννη επεσα θυμα του μονοδιαστατου γραπτου λογο.Βγηκαμε λιγο εκτος θεματος βεβαια.(Δημητρη ας μην κλεισει)
Υπ'οψιν απο τριτη παλι ξεκιναμε τα μειον.Οποτε καλη συνεχεια..

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους.Λόγω εργασίας δεν άνοιξα τον υπολογιστή και γι΄αυτό το λόγο δεν απάντησα στον Τάσο  να του ζητήσω συγνώμη μόνο στην υποψία του ,ότι έγραψα κάτι ενοχλητικό για αυτόν. Δεν το έκανα όμως ούτε είναι του χαρακτήρα μου ,Η γνώμη μου είναι σε γενική τοποθέτηση και δεν εννοούσα εκείνον.Εξ΄άλλου δεν αναφέρω κάτι που αυτός να είπε. Παρ΄όλα αυτά μόνο για να νοιώσει καλύτερα ειλικρινά του ζητώ συγνώμη .

----------


## tasos-mo

Δεν υπαρχει λογος Γιαννη παρανοησα..ουτε συγνωμη να ζητας ουτε τιποτα,  ισα ισα θελω να εκφραζεις την αποψη σου και την εμπειρια σου οπως και  ολοι βεβαια, για να κερδιζει γενικα το φορουμ και κατεπεκταση ολοι εμεις  σαν μοναδες..ας το αφησουμε αυτο εδω και παμε για αλλα..Και αν η ομαδα  διαχειρησης θελει ας διαγραψει τα ποστ που ειναι εκτος θεματος.συγνωμη  σε ολους για το μπλεξιμο..

----------


## jk21

αν διαγραψω τα ασχημα ,θα διαγραψω και τα ωραια ! τα ωραια πρεπει να μενουν ,οπως και το πως απο τα ασχημα μπορει να πηγαινουμε στα ωραια !!!!

η παρεα δεν ειναι αποστειρωμενη απο κακες στιγμες ! αυτο ομως την κανει αληθινη !!!!

προχωραμε παιδια .τα κρυα θα ερθουν αλλα μετα ερχεται η ανοιξη ,οι γεννες ,οι φατσουλες που θα ζητουν φαγητο ,εμεις που θα τα κοιτουμε με ανοικτο το στομα θαυμαζοντας την ομορφια της ζωης !

----------

